# Propane alarm... 21RS



## Drew'smom (Mar 18, 2004)

I was outside of the Outback the other day (which has been parked/ all propane off/ etc for about a month)- I noticed a high pitched alarm. Went in and found the propane alarm sounding and glowing orange. OK- so not a leak (checked anyway and tanks are off)- but manual says "replace/return immediately". Couldn't silence alarm at all. My dad finally flipped a swith near entrance (fourth switch in- not sure what it really does, nothing else happened) and alarm went off and light went out.

What the heck is that?

Can we remove the actual alarm and send it back, or do we have to take the whole shebang back to the dealer? What is that switch for? Doesn't make sense it would silence an alarm.......

thanks


----------



## aplvlykat (Jan 25, 2004)

The alarm will sound if you have a low battery. Is you outback plugged in and the batteries charged? Kirk


----------



## Drew'smom (Mar 18, 2004)

With further investigation...... discovered the battery is dead too. What would cause the battery to die? We are positive all stuff was "off". Guess we should plug it in and see what happens.

Called dealer and can't get an appt. until mid- July........ I'm not happy....


----------



## And4togo (Feb 18, 2004)

I believe the propane detector over time will drain the battery witch will set off the alarm.
Rob


----------



## jallen58 (Oct 27, 2003)

I had the same problem in mine the code says to replace because the unit is defective it gives a different code for low battery. You may want to upgrade to a better unit because the stock one souds an alarm if you spray ant spray in the tt.
There are ones that wont sound an alarm fron ant spray, hair spray or other similar sprays.

Jim


----------



## haocamper (Feb 6, 2004)

When you are not using the TT you want to disconnect one of the battery cables on the battery. Otherwise the LP detector will run down your battery.


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Drew'smom don't feel bad about this, its very common. Over the years I can't count how many new owners had this happen to them. Dealers really don't do a very good job of explaining the need to disconnect batteries while in storage. Leaving them plugged into shore power isn't a great option either since you can boil a battery dry too. Once I learned about the LP detector and its ability to drain a battery I always have removed the negative connection on my battery. Buying a battery disconnect switch will run you about $21 but makes it easy to disconnect the battery and save them. Now that its drained though its important to deep cycle charge your battery, the built in charger on the camper really won't do a good job of this as its only a trickle charger.


----------



## jallen58 (Oct 27, 2003)

The manual says that a steady tone with an orange light means the unit is defective and needs to be replaced the low battery alarm is a series of short tones and a red light. You need to replace the unit.

Jim


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Jim I agree, but before you run it back in plugging the camper in or charging the battery should be the first step. My guess is that when Drew'smom flipped the switch the battery drain exceeded the battery and silenced the alarm. I drained my battery like this once on accident on my Popup and it whined steady and the orange light was on, but once I plugged the camper in all was fine.


----------



## Drew'smom (Mar 18, 2004)

Thanks everyone... My manual doesn't mention anything about what alarm would sound like if battery dead, so I guess I'll charge it up and see what happens. How do we charge it other than plugging RV in to shore power? Hubby would know but he's away currently and I am curious if I could do it without him.....
Thanks


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

DM - do you have a separate battery charger? If not just plug it in. If you have one there are several settings usually before you begin charging, with all the variety I'd be hard press to walk you through setting it up without knowing which one you have first. If in doubt plug it in. But first check the batteries to make sure they have water above the plates, if its low don't add tap water you'll need to get distilled water to fill them with. If all else fails, disconnect the Negative (-) battery cable and wait for hubby.


----------



## Cats4Nat (Jan 28, 2004)

Hey!

Our alarm was sounding when battery got low then died out when batttery went dead. We ended up connecting a battery shut off...from camping world.....so now not an issue....before we installed that, we disconnected the alarm by unscrewing and untwisting wires.

However since battery shut off attached, it is fine.

Some here on Outbackers did a modification by adding toggle switch so they can turn off alarm when not using trailer so it does not drain battery at all. Just remember to turn back on.

David


----------



## jscotb (Apr 10, 2004)

My alarm did the same thing this weekend. I guess I need to check my battary. I had to completely disconnect the Alarm before it would stop its intense sound. The yellow light was on, so according to the book that means replace. I did think it might have something to do with the battery, but dismissed it after reading the book. I guess I need to check the battery.


----------

